# energy drinks



## Klutch (Jul 1, 2010)

What is your guys and gals take on energy drinks?
iv recently started drinking Low carb monster energy drinks mid afternoon at work


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jul 1, 2010)

They will definitely get ya wired...........but the crash after sucks!!  And they are generally packed full of sugar and caffeine.


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 1, 2010)

Klutch said:


> Low carb monster energy drinks



I know those- the ones in the blue... And I've enjoyed them - yeah they're good for a quick boost, but if you want more you have to go for thermogenics with ECA in them...


----------



## Mark Sabino (Jul 2, 2010)

Klutch said:


> What is your guys and gals take on energy drinks?
> iv recently started drinking Low carb monster energy drinks mid afternoon at work



Magnesium + potassium + carbohydrates + aminos


----------



## StÃ¤rke (Jul 7, 2010)

sugar free nos ftw


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 7, 2010)

I think energy drinks can be an unhealthy and expensive habit. Yet I still have an occasional low carb monster myself  I just wouldn't make it a daily event if I were you.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 7, 2010)

You really need to be drinking a lot of water if you're drinking these produts as well.  All of the vitamins and other stuff in them can cause dehydration as well as kidney overload.


----------



## Klutch (Jul 8, 2010)

i drink at least a gallon of water a day. i quit the coffee and drink a monster in the morning. and nothing but water the rest of day and night. once or twice a week i might drink oj


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 8, 2010)

They dont give much energy, but they do contribute quite a bit to gas and cavities.

Yum.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Klutch said:


> i drink at least a gallon of water a day. i quit the coffee and drink a monster in the morning. and nothing but water the rest of day and night. once or twice a week i might drink oj


 

Well, do some water and an ECA stack if you really need energy.  You'll save a few bucks too.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 8, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Well, do some water and an ECA stack if you really need energy.  You'll save a few bucks too.



Really? An ECA stack is cheaper than an energy drink?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh hell yes bro.  I buy my ECA stack in 3 week quantities for less than 20 bucks.  Thats 3 times a day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2010)

they're a waste of fkg money. 

No Doz tabs + germanimine + yohimbine gets you more wired than Bruce Willis


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Really? An ECA stack is cheaper than an energy drink?


 

36 No Doze - Approx. $6
60 Bronkaid - $8

$14.00 total.  Depending upon how often you want to use it it can last for over a month.

I think the 12oz Red Bull is $3.50.  Multiply that (1 a day for a month) and you're at $105.00 a month.

ECA, better for you, works better and lasts longer.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually you can buy a 24 pack of lo carb monster at costco for approx $30. Still though your ECA stack is definitely cheaper. I don't know if ephedrine sulfate has the same effect as ephedrine hcl since i've never taken it before, but if it is even half the strength of hcl then the sulfate is an amazing deal.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Really? An ECA stack is cheaper than an energy drink?



By far. Energy drinks are the biggest scam ever. People are so weird about pills, but you put half the ingredients of a pill into an over sized nasty ass drink, and they will pay 3 times as much for it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 9, 2010)

KelJu said:


> By far. Energy drinks are the biggest scam ever. People are so weird about pills, but you put half the ingredients of a pill into an over sized nasty ass drink, and they will pay 3 times as much for it.



I agree an EC or ECA(i've never noticed a difference between the two) is going to last longer than any energy drink, and using the sulfate it's going to be way cheaper.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Actually you can buy a 24 pack of lo carb monster at costco for approx $30. Still though your ECA stack is definitely cheaper. I don't know if ephedrine sulfate has the same effect as ephedrine hcl since i've never taken it before, but if it is even half the strength of hcl then the sulfate is an amazing deal.


 

The sulfate will work just fine.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I agree an EC or ECA(i've never noticed a difference between the two) is going to last longer than any energy drink, and using the sulfate it's going to be way cheaper.



I absolutely agree that personally I cant feel any sort of difference with the aspirin in or out.

I still use HCL so I cant comment on the sulfate.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 9, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I absolutely agree that personally I cant feel any sort of difference with the aspirin in or out.
> 
> I still use HCL so I cant comment on the sulfate.



You might wanna try the sulfate since it's so much cheaper. I least I haven't seen cheap HCL.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)

My primatene is about 9 bucks a box I think.  Each box lasts me almost 2 weeks, so its not horrendous.  I buy 2 boxes and a 96 tab Jet Fuel (caffeine) for about 20 bucks for roughly a months supply.

Is the sulfate even cheaper than that?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 9, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> My primatene is about 9 bucks a box I think.  Each box lasts me almost 2 weeks, so its not horrendous.  I buy 2 boxes and a 96 tab Jet Fuel (caffeine) for about 20 bucks for roughly a months supply.
> 
> Is the sulfate even cheaper than that?



I don't think so. I would stay with the HCL.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

I dont drink them often but when i do its usually Full throttle or Amp.


----------



## NHess21 (Jul 10, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> 36 No Doze - Approx. $6
> 60 Bronkaid - $8
> 
> $14.00 total.  Depending upon how often you want to use it it can last for over a month.
> ...



How many No Doze and Bronkaid do you take a day?


----------



## nni (Jul 10, 2010)

standard ec stack is 25mg E 200mg C. two servings a day max.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 10, 2010)

nni said:


> standard ec stack is 25mg E 200mg C. two servings a day max.



I think 25mg ephedrine 400mg caffeine works well also, just depends on your caffeine tolerance. I agree anything over 25mg of ephedrine  doesn't feel good, at least it was always that way for me, and I took ephedrine for years.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2010)

NHess21 said:


> How many No Doze and Bronkaid do you take a day?


 

3 each a day, about 6 hours apart.


----------



## Coaching (Jul 12, 2010)

go with those 5 hour energy shots they do the job and no crash they kinda taste not super good but they do the jobe 3x better than a redbull


----------



## SiennaMein (Jul 13, 2010)

Klutch said:


> What is your guys and gals take on energy drinks?
> iv recently started drinking Low carb monster energy drinks mid afternoon at work


Today you can get these type of energy drink with protein in the market.....


----------

